# My New Goldfish~ video link



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

tell me what you think! on the vid or here, it doesnt really matter. THX!:-D


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

There isn't a link! D:


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh right, i forgot i was in a rush and im on my phone now so ill have to post it later, sorry


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't wait to see.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Here it is! http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1GMOh-Ur9Ac
I know goldfish should not be kept in it so i plan on getting a bigger tank on the next 'dollar per gallon' sale


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I couldn't see the video but from the screenshot I did catch it looks really nice.  How many are in there and what types?


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice tank and Goldies! It looks like they are still small and have plenty of room to grow.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you, and there is one oranda and one fantail/fancy tail


----------

